# Blue Screen 116!



## UntitledClient (Apr 19, 2009)

First, I'll tell you what I have in my computer to eliminate questions you might have
Case: Antec 900 (no additional fans)
Motherboard: Biostar Tforce TF8200 (AMD)
CPU: AMD Phenom 9850 (2.5ghz quad core)
Gcard: EVGA 9800GX2
Memory: GSkill 2x 2GB sticks (4GB)
OS: Vista 64bit w/ sp1

When I'm doing anything on my computer, anything at all, not even something very graphics demanding, after about 10 to 20 minutes my screen goes black for about a full second and then turns off and on quickly and then I get a blue screen with a 116 error. It says it's a problem with the display driver. Something about it tried to reset and then it timed out.

This card was recently installed and I got the newest driver straight from Nvidia.com. Someone mentioned it might be overheating. If that were the case then I don't know why the blue screen would mention my display driver. I mentioned the what kind of case I have because maybe someone could tell me if that's NOT really sufficient cooling for a 9800 GX2, what with the Phenom CPU that runs kind of hot.

Any advice concerning my situation would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

*0x116* is a video TDR error - system tried to reset the video driver; could not do so within the time alloted.

Be sure that your video drivers are current and proper cooling in place. Also try and roll back video drivers (install prior version).

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

